# When visiting a new lodge....



## nixxon2000 (Jun 5, 2014)

What is your lodges custom when having visitors?

What should one expect when visiting a new lodge? Customs?

How often do you travel?

My brothers said I should visit As many lodges as possible but I'm a bit shy. 

I've been a mm for only a short time and found out there is a lodge not far from home. I like to visit but am not sure what to expect. 

My home lodge is close to work so that's the one I visit and joined. 

Thoughts and experiences are appreciated. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 5, 2014)

It would be best if you could accompany another member of your parent Lodge. They may be familiar with the Lodge you're visiting & you'll have someone to vouch for you instead of having to stand an examination.


----------



## Willys (Jun 5, 2014)

Your experience is going to vary according to Lodge.  I'm not sure how Wisconsin works but in Texas we show a dues card - or other ID - and stand for the Tiler's Oath.  Ask a Deacon in your local Lodge what the requirements are for your jurisdiction.

No need to be shy about visiting a Lodge.  Chances are you'll know about as much as most other Brothers.  Just be cautious about what you say as an EA or FC may be lingering about.  A Deacon at the Lodge you're visiting should recognize you as a visitor and greet you.  That's the Deacon's job.  You'll let them know you wanted to sit in Lodge, then go through the proper methods of ID known to Masons.  Once you've done the deed everyone will be relieved that you passed, then everybody gets to drink lots of coffee.  You might want to visit the Lodge room to verify the presence of the necessary furniture.  The Lodge should appreciate your education.

You'll need to be prepared to give the usual visuals at the opening and closing of Lodge.  You know what they are so practice a rapid fire run through in front of a mirror a few times... up to open, down to close.  Don't worry about getting confused or being slow on the draw... sometimes it takes a bit of practice.

After opening you'll be introduced and offered an opportunity to speak.  You will be speaking to the Worshipful Master so address him as such.  Say thanks and gee things are terrific here.  If they're having an EA degree, I'd just say not to sit near the Junior Warden, depending on how they do that.  If it's a stated meeting there may be balloting.  I generally opt not to vote as that process would have been started at a previous meeting.

If you're near a state line then take the opportunity to visit in another jurisdiction.  The cool part about that is that the Lodge Secretary will have to report your visitation to his Grand Lodge which will in turn notify your Grand Lodge which will in turn notify your home Lodge which will in turn report your visitation at your Lodges next stated meeting.  Once you've got the visitation down then find a chance to make a visit in Canada.  Then they'll start calling you 'a traveling man'.

I've visited several Lodges, probably half of which I was vouched for, the others I had to be tested.  I always enjoyed that as I have been quite proficient at examinations.


----------



## Willys (Jun 5, 2014)

As a follow up... if visiting Lodges is something you want to do then be sure to participate in your own Lodge's degrees.  Have a knowledgeable Brother teach you the work for each of the degrees.  Then, when you visit another Lodge that's having a degree they typically will welcome you to participate.  Start with Junior Deacon and work up to conferral.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 6, 2014)

That's really good advice and I think I'll use it. 

What have other people experiences been when visiting another lodge? Did you call in advance or just show up at the meeting? How about dress code? How did you dress?

I know my lodge it's business casual but the downtown lodge it tails and ties. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## crono782 (Jun 6, 2014)

I usually just show up and  am always warmly greeted. I typically am there for the meal prior so its not like I am a walking in just before the gavel. If you already know the dress, dress the dress. My go-to dress if unknown is slacks and a polo. However, I will never show up in a t-shirt, shorts, sneakers, or any combo thereof. I always keep it to collared shirt, long pants, and boots or dress shoes. With that as my guideline, I feel that I can reliably fit in with casual lodges and more upscale ones in my geographic area.

EDIT: you could always attend a floor school before attending a stated meeting. That way, you can talk with some members and get a feel for it before attending. Plus it could be fun.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 6, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> My brothers said I should visit As many lodges as possible but I'm a bit shy.



Masonry makes good men better.  It happens many different subtle ways.  One way is to help a brother become more comfortable in social situations - To become more confident without needing to alter where you are on the introvert/extrovert spectrum.  Don't change being shy rather learn to work with it.

At every lodge in the world you're a part of the family.  Keep that in mind when visiting.

Inside my own jurisdiction I just show up.  For the first time I email a member if I know any.  After that I'm an old friend who might show up every several years or every several weeks.

Outside my jurisdiction I try to contact them first but one way or the other I show up.  This is a US only practice so I would not expect it to work on other continents.  I am deployed somewhere for work so I look for lodge buildings.  I arrange how I drive back from work to pass the building.  There are cars there tonight.  I go in and ask if blue lodge is opening today and if they are okay having a visitor.  Chapter today?  Okay, when does blue lodge meet and how can I contact a member?


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 6, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Inside my own jurisdiction I just show up.  For the first time I email a member if I know any.  After that I'm an old friend who might show up every several years or every several weeks.?


. 

That was actually my plan. I'd like to visit someone near my home lodge to start with. 

I tried to call the lodge and they don't have a website. So I'll have to find another way to see when they have meetings scheduled. 



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 7, 2014)

If the Lodge you wish to visit is in the same jurisdiction as your parent Lodge, your Secretary should be able to look up the dates & times the other Lodge meets.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 7, 2014)

Check the Grand Lodge website, too. Often they'll post basic info like meeting times and the Secretary's phone number.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 7, 2014)

That's a great idea. 

How about traveling from country to country? Anyone done that? 

Thoughts? Experiences? 



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willys (Jun 7, 2014)

Wisconsin Grand Lodge website has a link to find lodges in Wisconsin.  The results typically show location and meeting times.  I say typically as I checked only a few.  The website also has a downloadable PDF for Wisconsin Masonic Code.  I would highly recommend you download and learn.  One, so you will be education in regulations when you visit other lodges and two, your initiative will put you in good stead among your Brethren.


----------



## Willys (Jun 7, 2014)

Apparently the edit tool is current unavailable so here's another post...

As far as traveling to another country, you will want to check with your Lodge Secretary to determine whether nor not there is _'a documentation'_ that you would want to have with you.  I may be making up a crazy idea but seems there might be an introductory document that it would be _polite _to present to the Worshipful Master and/or Secretary at a Lodge you might be visiting in a foreign country, which might also include info on how that Lodge/Grand Lodge might communicate with your home Lodge/Grand Lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 7, 2014)

If you're traveling to a foreign country you should go through your lodge secretary to inform your Grand Secretary who will inform the Grand Sec in the country (countries) you'll be visiting. Any needed paperwork will come down through those channels.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 8, 2014)

Interesting. I'll investigate that further. 

I know there's a north south divide in the US. 

From what I've learned from reading the awesome responses here and the GLoW website. If I show my dues card in the state I'm fine. What about in the south? Does anyone still ask for the travelers oath??


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 8, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> Does anyone still ask for the travelers oath??


Occasionally, in a Lodge where somebody present actually _knows_ it.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Occasionally, in a Lodge where somebody present actually _knows_ it.


Ha ha interesting. I've been practicing  it just in case. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 9, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Occasionally, in a Lodge where somebody present actually _knows_ it.



Chortle.  I've been to a few lodges where I've delivered the Test Oath.  I end up giving a mash of a couple of versions I have learned.  Sometimes they notice the difference sometimes they don't.

Memorizing the Test Oath is a part of the third degree proficiency in California.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 9, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Memorizing the Test Oath is a part of the third degree proficiency in California.


It is in my Lodge also.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 10, 2014)

We do the test oath on a "repeat after me" basis.  We view the objective as having the visitor swear that he is a Mason in good standing, and does not know of any reason he should not be admitted.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 10, 2014)

Nixxon, you say there is a Lodge near you, so chances are you may already know someone there and just don't realize it. There is no reason to be uncomfortable, and that's one of the beauties of Masonry. Wherever you go, the Lodge is set up the say, and the ritual is essentially the same. In you home state, it should be exactly the same. You already know what to do, so no need to be nervous.

As previously noted, you can go by yourself. You are entitled. I like travel with people. It makes it more fun. The fellowship is the reason behind it all. Just call somebody up and ask them if they want to ride along.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 10, 2014)

I have been examined rather vigorously in a FL lodge on both ritual and test oath. 

I've never been examined outside the US, but I've always had a host or been known before I came.


----------



## K3vin (Jun 11, 2014)

A good way to become more comfortable in what will happen is to ask to be part of an examination committee. In your own lodge. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 11, 2014)

Well i mean if your a true mason all answers should be easy. There all in there you just need to find the crack they fell into!


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I am a true Mason, but I can assure you that answers (and signs) are much different in the US than in England.  Indeed, I was asked to examine a US Mason visiting in England because his signs weren't recognized.


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh i understand. Would love to one day visit a lodge in england.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 15, 2014)

I think that is part of the fun. Strict trial and due examination. I just wish that it was all universal across the board. We should all be one after all these years. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 15, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> I think that is part of the fun. Strict trial and due examination. I just wish that it was all universal across the board. We should all be one after all these years.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Are you indicating we should all have the same ritual?  I should think that a great loss.  In the last few years we lost a time immemorial lodge in Cheshire which had its own ritual. I found it was like loosing a language.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Jun 17, 2014)

I can see nixxon's point, though, about having universal codes of recognition.

While having all the different variations is interesting to those who study the history and development of the Order in various places, it makes it more difficult for those who can/want to take the time to travel to various jurisdictions. It's one of the great things about our Craft that a man can travel where he will throughout the world and, generally, find a place of security and refreshment among Brethren. But, having all of the various modes of recognition between Masons makes this more difficult.

I would actually suggest keeping the various Grand Lodge traditions but creating one "universal" set of recognition signs, oaths, etc., for travelers from one Grand Lodge to another.

TU


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tony Uzzell said:


> I can see nixxon's point, though, about having universal codes of recognition.
> 
> While having all the different variations is interesting to those who study the history and development of the Order in various places, it makes it more difficult for those who can/want to take the time to travel to various jurisdictions. It's one of the great things about our Craft that a man can travel where he will throughout the world and, generally, find a place of security and refreshment among Brethren. But, having all of the various modes of recognition between Masons makes this more difficult.
> 
> ...


I was not trying to suggest that we get rid of the heritage or history of other lodges. Just what Tony said above. Having 1 universal way for a traveler to travel. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 18, 2014)

Tony Uzzell said:


> I can see nixxon's point, though, about having universal codes of recognition.
> 
> ... ...
> But, having all of the various modes of recognition between Masons makes this more difficult.
> ...


I'm not as well traveled as some (I think 12 jurisdictions in the US and seven outside), but I've never found admission a particular issue (conceding that being an invited guest on occasion is a benefit ).  US signs aren't a problem and the Test Oath I've never found markedly different.  Also, don't forget that dues cards are common in the US which can be compared to the List of Lodges.  Overseas, it is hoped you made arrangements through your Grand Secretary before hand, in part because we often dine and the secretary needs to know numbers, but to avoid these issues.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 19, 2014)

Glen Cook said:


> I'm not as well traveled as some (I think 12 jurisdictions in the US and seven outside), but I've never found admission a particular issue (conceding that being an invited guest on occasion is a benefit ).  US signs aren't a problem and the Test Oath I've never found markedly different.  Also, don't forget that dues cards are common in the US which can be compared to the List of Lodges.  Overseas, it is hoped you made arrangements through your Grand Secretary before hand, in part because we often dine and the secretary needs to know numbers, but to avoid these issues.



The farthest I've seen visitors from is Belgium.  When they gave signs I found them easily recognized but subtly different.  There's some variation of details jurisdiction to jurisdiction so I expected that.  The difference US to Belgium was about the size of the difference US to Mexico and US to Canada (BC in both cases).

The reaction to dues cards is strange.  I've read hosts state that they would reject a dues card as they expect a document from GL shows current status.  Since that's exactly what a dues card is the statement was bizarre.  I guess if I present myself for visitation outside the US instead of saying "Here's my dues card" I'd say "Here is my grand lodge document showing that my status is in good standing".


----------



## BroBook (Jun 19, 2014)

I find all of this strange, this is not the first time it has crossed my mind, but it is the first time I decided to share, although I understand the need for passports, I think we forget that the real reason for them was, to ensure that you did leave until your work was finished!!!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 22, 2014)

First when visiting a new lodge do you normally go to the stated meeting or just whatever is going on when you visit. 

If a lodge meets twice a month when does it usually have it's stated meeting? The lodge I plan to visit next week says they have two meeting on the door but does not say what they are? 



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 22, 2014)

Generally, if the days & times are specified, they are both "stated meetings".


----------



## Morris (Jun 23, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> First when visiting a new lodge do you normally go to the stated meeting or just whatever is going on when you visit.
> 
> If a lodge meets twice a month when does it usually have it's stated meeting? The lodge I plan to visit next week says they have two meeting on the door but does not say what they are?
> 
> ...


I really recommend calling ahead anyways so the secretary and WM are prepared. Just call and ask when would be a good time to visit.  Also, a lot of lodges have their list of officers posted so I always try to familiarize myself a little ahead of time. 


Jeff


----------



## nixxon2000 (Jun 23, 2014)

JMorris said:


> I really recommend calling ahead anyways so the secretary and WM are prepared. Just call and ask when would be a good time to visit.  Also, a lot of lodges have their list of officers posted so I always try to familiarize myself a little ahead of time.
> 
> 
> Jeff


So I actually tried that. I called and left a message then emailed. I have not had a response to either one. I asked the people in my home lodge and no one knows anyone in the lodge I was trying to visit. 

Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 23, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> So I actually tried that. I called and left a message then emailed. I have not had a response to either one. I asked the people in my home lodge and no one knows anyone in the lodge I was trying to visit.
> 
> Sent from my freemasonry pro app on my galaxy s5.


I've experienced this frustration when traveling. You might call the GL and obtain the phone number for the Secretary.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 24, 2014)

Visiting other lodges is part the wages of a Master Mason.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 24, 2014)

No, not at all. Visiting other lodges is a benefit, a privilege of being a MM. When you become a Mason, you are part of an international fraternity. I have visited a German-speaking lodge, where some of the members risked being sent to a concentration camp, just for being a Mason. I visited a lodge in Moscow, Russia, where brave men, kept the Craft alive in Russia during the communist years.

My job requires frequent overseas travel, and I visit a lot of lodges in the USA as well. I get so many free meals, that I actually get more in meals than I pay in dues each year to my home lodge!


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 24, 2014)

If you wish to visit a lodge, you should get the lodge meeting time from the lodge webpage. Some lodges have other meetings, such as degree work, that is not listed on their webpage. You can always call a lodge officer, and get the information on when a lodge meets. And many lodges serve a meal, prior to the meeting time.

You should arrive an hour early, so that you can take the examination. You will be required to show the signs/grips, and state the password(s). You may be required to swear the "Tyler's oath" where you will swear that you are a Mason in good standing. All Masons should be on guard, that only MM's in good standing will visit their lodge. The WM has the last word, though.

You should obtain a "Masonic passport", so that you can keep a record of the lodges you visit.

The depth and intensity of the investigation varies widely, depending on the lodge.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 24, 2014)

Certainly! Visiting other lodges in the USA and abroad, is part of the wages of a MM. When I travel on business or pleasure, I always seek out the lodge(s) in the area. I like to ease the stress of work, and being away from home, by fellowshipping with other Masons.

When I visit a lodge, I always observe what the lodge is doing, and see if I can pick up any new ideas, that I can bring back to my home lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 24, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> First when visiting a new lodge do you normally go to the stated meeting or just whatever is going on when you visit.



The times I have relocated I have presented myself at stated meetings because those are the ones that are listed on the GL web site.

I've been to degrees at a lodge that has the same stated meeting date as my own - Degrees announced on this forum included.  Lodges in my own districts I tend to know their schedule enough that I might show up to either, and to be known from district schools.

When traveling out of state for work I usually send email and leave voicemail but I have learned to not expect a response.  I drive by and if there are cars in the lot I go in and ask if blue lodge is opening tonight and if they'll take a visitor.



> If a lodge meets twice a month when does it usually have it's stated meeting? The lodge I plan to visit next week says they have two meeting on the door but does not say what they are?



There are "stated" meetings where voting can be done and there are special/called meetings for degree/proficiency/practice, etc.  The "stated" meetings are called that because they are stated in the bylaws.  The meetings on the door will be stated meetings.  If they have two there's no specific distinction.  Likely one will have more bills but otherwise the agendas will be very similar.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jul 13, 2014)

Over the past two-and-a-half years, my little blue journal says that I have traveled to 43 different lodges around the state for one reason or another, mostly for degrees, schools, or similar projects.  Only once or twice have I had to be examined, everywhere else there was someone who knew me, or one of my traveling buddies who vouched for me.  (Dadgummit, we were looking forward to getting examined...  ;-)  )

The Grand Senior Warden keeps an e-mail list announcing various degrees and functions around the state, and sometimes some brothers and I, with a free evening and a little slack in the cable tow, will pile in the truck and head off to a degree or other event on the spur of the moment.  Some of the little bitty lodges appreciate it, there have been several times when we made up the right number to be able to open the lodge, and many times we've been called off the sidelines to work in or even confer a degree.

Traveling is a wonderful thing...  not only is there the fellowship of meeting and making friends in a new lodge, but also of seeing the old and often historical buildings, and maybe checking out a few local BBQ joints on the road trip.  Road trip time is spent lecturing one another (usually two or three of us are current blue card holders, and working on the red card, and we either hone one another or use the time to work with one of the younger brothers.

I got hooked on traveling as an EA when my mentors took me to watch other degrees as I was learning my proficiencies.  When I was urged to study and started working toward my ritual certification, I started going to other lodges to study and watch and participate in degrees, and also to help out neighboring and our little rural lodges.   I look for ideas and projects that I can bring back home to help my lodge - both what does and doesn't work...  It was and is a great deal of fun, and slowly the little list in the back of the journal started growing.

Get out and travel as you are able, even if it's just over to the little lodge on the other side of town.  You'll be surprised how much you learn, and how much more enjoyment you get out of masonry.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here in Kentucky showing up unannounced is the norm and O.K. As for dress a golf shirt, slacks and loafers / boots are acceptable for any lodge I've been told.


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 15, 2014)

I attended a different lodge to watch a MM put on a brother. Well, as typical in East Texas, not only did they welcome us with open arms, they invited us to participate. In fact, they didnt have enough show up to confer the degree without help. I was Chaplain. I was proud to be a part of his degree! As time has passed, I have practiced more or the work and can stand in for almost every part, Including Junior and Sr. Wardens. Different lodges do things different outside the lodge, so visiting can give ideas on things to do. 
Before a MM degree we have the candidate cook  a meal. I cooked a huge pot of venison chili and they destroyed it!


----------



## MaineMason (Sep 15, 2014)

We wear business suits to lodge here in Maine and officers wear Tuxes for degree work and visitations. Showing your dues card is usually enough though I have heard of people asking for the F.P.O.F.* when visiting. 

I found my boat's motor hung up on a mooring line earlier this summer. It should have had a secondary bouy, but it didn't. My neighbor was on his way into port and was passing by. Knowing him to be a Mason, I stood up and gave the G.H.S. He turned around and helped me. My father helped a man on the interstate in San Antonio, Texas, once when I was a kid. He gave the same sign. 

*My father, who raised me as a guest of my lodge, found the form we use in Maine to be somewhat different than in Massachusetts.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 18, 2014)

MaineMason said:


> I found my boat's motor hung up on a mooring line earlier this summer. It should have had a secondary bouy, but it didn't. My neighbor was on his way into port and was passing by. Knowing him to be a Mason, I stood up and gave the G.H.S. He turned around and helped me. My father helped a man on the interstate in San Antonio, Texas, once when I was a kid. He gave the same sign.


I don't know about your jurisdiction, but the way I was taught, it should not be used for something as trivial as being broken down.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 6, 2016)

nixxon2000 said:


> What is your lodges custom when having visitors?
> 
> What should one expect when visiting a new lodge? Customs?
> 
> ...




It's funny, it varies. I've been to Texas lodge where they didn't even look at my dues card or anything lol. They were the friendliest either, but then again another in TX checked my dues card but no test, super friendly group. I visited a NY lodge and they checked my dues card and that was it. Oklahoma however, they did the full shebang with every visitor. As the JD, I did a turn and tap a few times if I didn't know a brother he showed up at the last minute.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 6, 2016)

MarkR said:


> I don't know about your jurisdiction, but the way I was taught, it should not be used for something as trivial as being broken down.


Then when are you suppose to use it ?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 6, 2016)

MaineMason said:


> We wear business suits to lodge here in Maine and officers wear Tuxes for degree work and visitations. Showing your dues card is usually enough though I have heard of people asking for the F.P.O.F.* when visiting.
> 
> I found my boat's motor hung up on a mooring line earlier this summer. It should have had a secondary bouy, but it didn't. My neighbor was on his way into port and was passing by. Knowing him to be a Mason, I stood up and gave the G.H.S. He turned around and helped me. My father helped a man on the interstate in San Antonio, Texas, once when I was a kid. He gave the same sign.
> 
> *My father, who raised me as a guest of my lodge, found the form we use in Maine to be somewhat different than in Massachusetts.


Interesting, you are the first mason I have met to admit using the GHS. I've always wondered how often it is used.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 7, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Then when are you suppose to use it ?



"In a situation of imminent danger."


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 7, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> "In a situation of imminent danger."


Not every jurisdiction obligation states that.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 7, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Not every jurisdiction obligation states that.


Same, but  its still interesting to read.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 7, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> "In a situation of imminent danger."


Define imminent danger in your own words and please give an example.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 7, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Not every jurisdiction obligation states that.



What does yours state?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 7, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> What does yours state?


It is against my obligation to write what mine states.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 7, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Same, but  its still interesting to read.


Indeed. Distress is distress in my opinion. I guess they have to be in a dire situation before it is considered distress.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2016)

In my own words, if a Brother is in a bind, I don't have a problem with him letting me know- it doesn't have to be a matter of life or death. In MaineMason's example, he was in a bind that he couldn't resolve by himself and the situation could have become much worse if left untended.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Indeed. Distress is distress in my opinion. I guess they have to be in a dire situation before it is considered distress.


I disagree- a situation can become dire. Better to come to another's aid before things go that far south.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 7, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> I disagree- a situation can become dire. Better to come to another's aid before things go that far south.


I don't think we are in disagreeance. I'm stating help a brother if he says he's in distress. Some are saying they have to be in imminent danger before they can use the sign.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 7, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> In my own words, if a Brother is in a bind, I don't have a problem with him letting me know- it doesn't have to be a matter of life or death. In MaineMason's example, he was in a bind that he couldn't resolve by himself and the situation could have become much worse if left untended.


In 100% agreeance.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> I don't think we are in disagreeance. I'm stating help a brother if he says he's in distress. Some are saying they have to be in imminent danger before they can use the sign.


In my jurisdiction, either distress or danger qualifies.


----------



## MarkR (Oct 8, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Then when are you suppose to use it ?


I'm not going to quote Minnesota ritual on this, but suffice it to say that it requires a pretty dire situation.  A broken down car doesn't qualify.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 8, 2016)

MarkR said:


> I'm not going to quote Minnesota ritual on this, but suffice it to say that it requires a pretty dire situation.  A broken down car doesn't qualify.


What about a broken down car innthe middle of nowhere and ur cell is dead, and no vehicles have come by for hours/ or havent stopped due to the remoteness?


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 8, 2016)

Being in distress or imminent danger is rather subjective and personal. Sitting in the comfort of your home it's easy to say "that doesn't qualify," but when you are actually in the situation you might feel differently.
As with so many other things in our Craft the variations between jurisdictions leaves a lot of room for interpretation.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 8, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Being in distress or imminent danger is rather subjective and personal. Sitting in the comfort of your home it's easy to say "that doesn't qualify," but when you are actually in the situation you might feel differently.
> As with so many other things in our Craft the variations between jurisdictions leaves a lot of room for interpretation.


That's what I was getting at brother


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 9, 2016)

MarkR said:


> I'm not going to quote Minnesota ritual on this, but suffice it to say that it requires a pretty dire situation.  A broken down car doesn't qualify.



The one example where I know the brother who used the words that go with the sign, his car was broken down on a railroad track crossing.  He called some local brothers and got the car pushed off before the next train came by.  He was in real distress but not in immanent danger as he was not pinned inside the car.  Once off the tracks, it was his task to call for a tow but at that point he it was no longer urgent.

I'm not sure I'd use the words in that situation.  I'd probably dial to order a tow truck and then call the local police to inform them and ask them if I need to do anything else.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Then when are you suppose to use it ?


As far as I'm concerned whenever that you need help.


Travelling Man91 said:


> Indeed. Distress is distress in my opinion.


Same here.


Bill Lins said:


> In my own words, if a Brother is in a bind, I don't have a problem with him letting me know- it doesn't have to be a matter of life or death. In MaineMason's example, he was in a bind that he couldn't resolve by himself and the situation could have become much worse if left untended.


Agreed!


----------



## Bloke (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm not keen talking signs but a lot of this would vary  on the words in your ritual: here it's quite wide but intent is clear, seek help when in serious trouble, which might be a broken down car, but the general culture around actual "secrets" would tell you much about the man using it, or his jurisdiction, if he used what we're talking about because he was slightly inconvenienced.


----------



## Jason Bryce (Aug 29, 2017)

nixxon2000 said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> How about traveling from country to country? Anyone done that?
> 
> ...


I travelled to the Bahamas a few years ago. I checked with my GL first to make sure the lodge was recognized. My GL sent a letter to me to bring. 

One of the greatest experiences ever!


----------

